# 2015 3-D Shoot Dates & Locations



## passthru24

2015 ASA Shoot dates are not finale, but these are confirmed. I will make changes when other dates are confirmed.

2015 ASA Dates and Locations

Feb. 20-22    Newberry, Fla.

Mar. 20-22   Phenix City, Al.

Apr. 24-26   Paris, Tx.

May 29-31   London, Ky.

Jun. 26-28   Metropolis, Il.

Jul.  24-26   Cullman, Al.

Aug. 21-23   Phenix City, Al.


----------



## passthru24

**** River Bottom Outdoors 2015 Dates ****

Jan.  25

Feb.  15 ( Ga.& AL. State Qualifier)

Mar.  15

Apr. 25-26 Big 40

May  17 (Ga.& AL. State Qualifier)

Jun.  21

Jul.  19

Aug.  16

Aug. 30 Hunt Shoot

Little more Info Below 

RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com

 2015 Dates: Jan. 25, Feb. 15 ASA Ga. / Al Qualifier, Mar. 15, Apr. 25 & 26 Big 40, May 17 ASA Ga. / Al Qualifier , Jun. 21, July 19,                Aug. 16, Sept. 13 Hunt Shoot
Shooting Times: 8am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 8am to 3pm

Classes:
Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.
Women’s Open - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds. – 280FPS Max
Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max.
Known 45 - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
2-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters  
1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 and 14pts.

Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816

Concession Stand with, Coffee, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## nocked and loaded

*Bowhunters Supply Store 3D Shoot Schedule for 2015*

We had a great season in 2014 and look forward to seeing you all in 2015!

January: 24th
February: 7th
March: 7th
April: 11th
May: 16th
June: 13th
July: 18th TBA Depends on State Shoot 
August: 15th or 22nd
August: Hunting/Extreme Shoot TBA

Our Classes Will Be:

*Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max 50yrds # Stake – 290 FPS Max- All Un-Known 
*Known 45 - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds White Stake – 290FPS Max- All Known
*Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds White Stake – 290 FPS Max- All Un-Known 
*Women's Open- $20 50% Payback- Max 40yrds Red Stake- 280 FPS Max- All Un-Known 
*Senior Open- $20 50% Payback- Max 45yrds White Stake- 290 FPS Max- All Un-Known
*Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max 40yrds Red Stake – 280 FPS Max- 10 Known 10 Un-Known
*Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max 30yrds Blue Stake – 260FPS Max- All Known
*Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max 30yrds Blue Stake – 280 FPS Max- All Known
*Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max 30yrds Blue Stake – 240 FPS Max.
*Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max 25yrds Orange Stake – 230 FPS Max.
*Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max 25yrds Orange Stake – 220 FPS Max.
*Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max 15yrds Yellow Stake – 220 FPS Max.

All Classes Will Be ASA Rules

Places:
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-Unlimited Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places.

Scoring is 0,5,8,10,12  NO 14

Bowhunters Supply Store
1385 East Highway 166
Bowdon, GA 30108
770-834-3044

Hope everyone has a safe and successful deer season!!


----------



## hound dog

*Redneck Archery Club 2015 Shoot Dates*

Sign in is from 9am to 2pm

RAC 2015 shoot dates 

January 18th Sun.

February 8th Sun.

March 8th Sun.

April 12th Sun.

May 3th Sun.

June 14th Sun.

July 18 SAT. 

August 9th Sun. 7th Annual REDNECK RENDEZVOUS

__________________________________________________ _____________

Classes: No know yardage in classes only in K45 and Women's Huter only and NO 14s count in all classes.

Women's open $20. 50% Payback- Max.40yards - 290 FPS Max. Unknown.

Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. Unknown


Know 45 unlimited.
Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
For you know shooters and hunters. 
$20 entry fee with 50% pay back. - 1000 FPS Max.

Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max. Unknown

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. Unknown

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40 yrds. – 280 FPS Max. Unknown

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260 FPS Max. known

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer,Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max. Unknown

Traditional-$15.00 trophy Unknown

Young Adult- $15.00 trophy (15 - 17) 40 YDS , 280 FPS Unknown


Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max. Unknown

Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max. Unknown

Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

No less than 2 shooters in a class to win other than money classes and we will not mail out winnings unless some emergency comes up you wont beable to came back to another shoot and if don't get your winnings by the end of the year it will go back to the club.

2-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd 

Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Fun Shooters $10.00
__________________________________________________ _____________

Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746


From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign. 
__________________________________________________ _____________

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.

For all info go to www.racarchery.com
__________________


----------



## alligood729

Buckeyes in Social Circle will be shooting again in 2015! Gonna try a Sunday shoot this time. Attendance was not that great this year, want to try something a little different. Any suggestions, please pm me or Gretchp, at any time.....
Shoot dates:
Jan 4
Feb 1
March 1
May 17
June 7
August 8/9 GBAA State 3d
Sign times are from 9am-2pm. 

Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max 50yrds # Stake – 290 FPS Max- All Un-Known 
*Known 45 - $20 50% payback – Max 45yrds White Stake – 290FPS Max- All Known
*Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds White Stake – 290 FPS Max- All Un-Known 
*Women's Open- $20 50% payback- Max 40yrds Red Stake- 280 FPS Max- All Un-Known 
*Senior Open- $20 50% payback- Max 45yrds White Stake- 290 FPS Max- All Un-Known
*Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max 40yrds Red Stake – 280 FPS Max- All unknown
*Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max 30yrds Blue Stake – 260FPS Max- All known
*Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max 30yrds Blue Stake – 280 FPS Max- All known
*Youth - $10 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max 30yrds Blue Stake – 240 FPS Max.
*Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max 25yrds Orange Stake – 230 FPS Max.
*Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max 25yrds Orange Stake – 220 FPS Max.
*Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max 15yrds Yellow Stake – 220 FPS Max

K45, Womens Hunter, and Novice are known yardage classes. Use your own rangefinder....



Places:
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-Unlimited Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places.

Scoring is 0,5,8,10,12 NO 14. 

Also considering a shooter of the year this time. Will also update as we go along. 
Please let us know what you, the shooters want!!!


----------



## arrowslinger1119

*2015 North Forty Archery Club - Cochran, Georgia*

*2015 North Forty Archery Club - Cochran, Georgia*

January 17, 2015

February 14, 2015

March 14, 2015

April 18, 2015

May 2-3, 2015 (Saturday-Riverbend, Sunday-North Forty) Combine Scores

June 20, 2015

July 18, 2015

*Contact Stephen Sapp 478-934-7865[/B
--------------------------
Rules for Shooter of the Year:
$25.00 for registration
Must be at least 3 or more shooters registered for Shooter of the Year in the class to be eligible.
Must shoot at least 4 shoots plus the Two day shoot.  If more tournaments are shot, the 4 highest scores plus the Two day will be used.
Must shoot in a group other than family members or friends.
Trophy will be awarded at the final shoot of the year.*


----------



## olinprice

Rocky Comfort Bowhunters
March 7 20 targets
June 20 20 targets
August 15 Cottonmouth Classic 30 targets
Contact 
Olin Price 706-361-1675
Greg Ledger 478-494-5520
For more info


----------



## jrbowhuntr

*SweetWater shoots for 2015*

We will have 7 Shoots in 2015 on the following dates

January: 17 
February: 14 State Qualifier
March: 14
April: 18
May: 23 State Qualifier
June: 20 Min-state warm up 30 targets
July: 11-12 Georgia State Championship

We will also be changing our classes in 2015 to the following:                        Classes:
*Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max 50yrds # Stake – 290 FPS Max.
*Known Class - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds White Stake – 290FPS Max
*Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds White Stake – 290 FPS Max. 
*Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max 40yrds Red Stake – 280 FPS Max.
*Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max 30yrds Blue Stake – 260FPS Max.
*Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max 30yrds Blue Stake – 280 FPS Max.
*Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max 30yrds Blue Stake – 240 FPS Max.
*Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max 25yrds Orange Stake – 230 FPS Max.
*Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max 25yrds Orange Stake – 220 FPS Max.
*Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max 15yrds Yellow Stake – 220 FPS Max.

Places:
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-Unlimited Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 0,5,8,10,12

Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy

Know yardage in K45, Women's Hunter and Novice, must use your own range finders, all other classes will be unknow, and NO 14s in all classes.

All Qualifiers & State shoots will have ASA classes.

Location:
Sweetwater Archery Club
7201 Cedar Mountain Road 
Winston, Ga. 30187

(Across from the Douglasville Animal Shelter and the Douglasville Landfill)


----------



## BobbyNSian03

*Benton Shooters Schedule*

Benton Shooters 3D Shoot Schedule 2015
Jan. 17 & 18
Feb. 7 & 8
Mar. 7 & 8
Apr. 18 & 19
May 2 & 3
June 6 & 7
July 18 & 19
Aug. 8 & 9

Hope to see everyone again. We will also have the new targets you will be shooting at the ASA's this year. For info.... Call Manda @ 7064555265 or Matt @ 4233386034


----------



## dutchman

*North Georgia Traditional Archery Club*

Shoot schedule for 2015

January 4 

February 1 

March 1

April 12

May 3 

June 7- Founders Memorial Shoot

July 12 

August 2 - Club Championship

Regulations
Trad bows only. No compounds, no cross bows. This is about the only regulation that we enforce for the entire year.

Regulations for competition (August shoot only)
Barebow, no sights. No release aids. No clickers. No string walking.

Shoot fees
Members - $5 each
Non-members - $10 each
Family rate - $15 for everybody in the immediate family

We are located at 2295 Lee Land Road, Gainesville, GA 30507.


----------



## bowtechgirl

*2015 Davey Mountain Archery Shoot Dates*

January 17th - 18th	
February 21st - 22nd
March 21st - 22nd
April 18th - 19th
May 16th - 17th
June 20th - 21st
July 18th - 19th
August 15th - 16th


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter

*Elbert County Archery Club*

Elbert County Archery Club 2015 Shoot Dates
1239 Ruckersville Road Elberton, Ga 30635
706 988 9328 for directions or questions


January 24th
February 28th
April 18th
May 23rd
June 13th
July 18th** night shoot
August 29th

Money Classes $20 with 70% payback
Open Money- 50 yards max, unknown, 290fps, any equi.
Known Money- 50 yards, known, 290fps, any equi.
Womens Known- 45 yards, know, 280fps, any equi.

Trophy Classes $15

Open Trophy- 45 yards, 290fps, unknown, any equi.
Open Hunter- 45 yards, no speed limit, known, hunter setup(12in. stabilizer, pins or moves behind riser)
Senior Open- 45 yards, 290fps, unknown, any equi. age 50+
Senior Hunter- 40 yards, 280fps, unknown, hunter setup(12in. stabilizer, pins or moves behind riser) age 50+
Hunter- 40 yards, 280 fps, unknown, hunter setup(12in. stabilizer, pins or moves behind riser)
Young Adult Open- 40 yards, 280fps, unknown, any equi., ages 15-18
Women's Hunter- 30 yards, 280fps, known, hunter setup(12in. stabilizer, pins or moves behind riser)
Young Hunter- 30 yards, 260fps, known, hunter setup(12in. stabilizer, pins or moves behind riser) age 13-16
Novice-30 yards, 280fps, hunter setup(12in. stabilizer, pins or moves behind riser)

Youth Open- 30 yards, 260fps, known, any equi. age 13-16
Traditional- 25 yards, 280fps, unknown
Cubs- 12 years and younger, any equi., shoot for free



We hope to see everyone in just a few weeks. Get your bows out and start practicing. It will be here before you know it. We will also be keeping up with points again for Shooters of the Year. The shoot July 18th we are going to try to do a shoot under the lights on the skeet field at the gun club. We did this at our shooter of the year banquet and everyone seemed to like it. Since July is so hot I thought it would be fun to shoot once the sun went down.


----------



## rockbrancharcher

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jan 17&18
feb 14&15
march 14&15
april 11&12
may 9&10
june 6&7
july 4&5 not a soy shoot...
Aug 1&2 soy shot off
aug 29&30 hunter showdown and soy awards

shooter of the year
new for 2015 please read all rules
6 scheduled shoots. Shooter must make 4 to qualify for soy shoot off.

Top 4 scores will be used.

Top 3 places in each class will peer group for a shoot off on aug 1 or 2.

If 1 of the top 3 place shooters can not make the shoot date & time, we will move to the next place shooter in line till we have 3 shooters if possable.

The 1st place shooter will get to pick the shoot date and time.

The 1st place shooter will get to carry over their point led but no more than 5 points.

The 2nd place shooter will get to carry over their point led but no more than 5 points.

The 12s count will not carry over.

So if the 1st place shooter has a 2 point led they will start with a 2 point advantage. But if the 1st place shooter has a led larger than 5 points they will only start with a 5 point advantage.

Same rule applys for 2nd and 3rd place shooter.

So the 3rd place shooter will start no lower than 10 points behind the 1st place shooter..

If a shooter qualifies for more than 1 class the 1st place shooter in the unknown class must pick a morninig or saturday time so the known shooter will have time to compete in the other class and the 1st place shooter in the known class will have to pick a afternoon or sunday time.

Soy winner will get a trophy and a soy tee shirt.

Asa rules!!! 60%pay back

soy classes
open money 50yd max $20
known money 50yd max $20
womens open 45yd max $20
womens k40 40yd max $20
known trophy 45yd max $15
open trophy 45yd max $15
open hunter 45 yd max $15
senior open 40yd max $15
senior hunter 40yd max $15
hunter 40yd max $15
young adult open 40yd max $15
womens hunter 30yd max $15
young hunter(13 to 16) 30yd max $15
youth(12 to 15) 30yd max $10
traditional 25yd max $10
senior eagle(10 to 14) 25 yd max $10

non soy classes
novice 30yd max $15
cubs(11 & under) 15 yd max $5
fun $10

2969 green acres rd
elberton,ga 30635
bobby 706-318-0610


----------



## red1691

*Ogeechee Bowmen 2015 Shoot Schedule*

Here is the Ogeechee Bowmen of Savannah 2015 Shoot Schedule! Make a copy and we hope to see you there! You can also see the shoot schedule on our web site www.ogeecheebowmen.com You can Right click on the schedule and print one off!!!!


----------



## BobbyNSian03

*Bad to the Bone*

BTBGA in Cartersville posted their schedule on their Website!  Their address is  110 Beasley Rd. Cartersville, Ga. 

2015 Calendar


January 18

February 15

March 8

April 12

May 24

June 14

Aug. 16 Bowhunter Warm up


----------



## p&y finally

Christian Bowhunters of Georgia 2015 calendar is up
www.cbg.faithweb.com
Can't wait to see everybody this year!


----------



## C Cape

Satilla River Archery Club - Douglas, GA

2015 Shoot Dates:

February 8
March 8
April 19
May 17
June 14
July 19
August 9th - Hunt Shoot


Directions to property:

Coming out of the city of Broxton on 441 N you will take Lindsey Merritt Rd. Go down Charlie Merritt Rd and you will take the first dirt road to your left which will have an archery sign beside it. Go down Charlie Merritt for around a 1/2 mile and the entrance to the club will be on your right with a sign.

Coming out of Pridgen on 441 S the road will be on your right by a few chicken houses up on the hill.


----------



## BowanaLee

p&y finally said:


> Christian Bowhunters of Georgia 2015 calendar is up
> www.cbg.faithweb.com
> Can't wait to see everybody this year!



January- 24

February- 7

March-14

April - no shoot

May -23

June-20

July - 18

August -15


----------



## Big John

*RiverBend Archery Club*

RiverBend Archery Club
Located: 859 Country Club Rd, Dublin, Ga 31021

3D Shoot Dates: 
January 24, 2015; 
February 28, 2015
April 11, 2015
May 2, 2015 (Two day with North Forty)
June 6, 2015
July 11, 2015

Contact: Terry Johnston 478-278-4716
Kailey Johnston 478-278-3277
Andy Kimbell 478-609-1450


----------



## Dyrewulf

323 Archery will be holding the Cystic Fibrosis benefit June 6th - more details will be posted as we get closer to the shoot. 

We are not having any regular monthly shoots this year.


----------



## GaBear

*North Ga Circuit Schedule*

The North Ga Circuit would like to welcome Nails Creek Archery Club 
Directions:
From I-85 take exit 154, North on Hwy 63. 4.5 miles on the right.
GPS coordinates
34.357186 N
83.405454 W 


Here is the North Ga Circuit Schedule and Rules

January
25th-Gainesville Archery Club
31st-Soul Hunters

February
1st-Soul Hunters
7th-8th River Bend Gun Club
14th- Nails Creek Archery Club *1st Leg NGSOY*

March
7th-8th River Ben Gun Club
14th-15th Soul Hunters
28th Nails Creek Archery Club

April
12th Gainesville Archery Club
18th Nails Creek Archery Club
25th-26th Soul Hunters

May
2nd-3rd River Bend Gun Club
17th Gainesville
23rd-24th Soul Hunters *2nd Leg NGSOY*

June
6th-7th River Bend Gun Club *3rd Leg NGSOY*
13th-14th Soul Hunters
20th Nails Creek Archery Club
21st- Gainesville Archery Club *ASA Federation Ga. State Qualifier*

July
19th Gainesville

August
1st-2nd River Bend Gun Club
9th Nails Creek Archery Club
16th Soul Hunters
30th Gainesville Archery Club *4th Leg NGSOY & Charity Shoot*

December
12th Soul Hunters Blessing Tree


Rules and Classes
- Equipment and bow speed may be checked at any time!

- NGA speed limits are listed with each class as the rules for 2013 have changed.

- Unsportsmanlike conduct will not be tolerated ( littering, bad language, temper tantrums etc.) 1st Offense-warning; 2ndOffense- disqualified from tournament; 3rd Offense- ban for one year of competition

- Time limits will be enforced- 1st Shooter has 2 minutes, each shooter there after will have 1 minute in that group to make their shot. Warnings will be given to groups holding up the progression of other groups.

- Shooters found pushing over targets, pushing targets apart, or putting debris in the shooting lanes will be disqualified from the tournament plus the next 3 shoots. The group will also be disqualified from the tournament.

- Shooting groups will have no more than 5 shooters and no less than 3 shooters in a group. Shooter groups can be busted up at any time for size or time infractions. no more than 4 open shooters in a group

- Arrows must be touching the line in order to be scored with the higher score.

 - If you win a trophy or money it must be picked up by the next shoot of that host club or risk forfeiting that trophy or money.

- Anyone disqualified for any reason will forfeit all SOY points and standings. NO EXCEPTIONS!

- Lower 12 rings unless posted otherwise by club. NO EXCEPTIONS! 12 rings will not be called by shooter.

- Shooters will be allowed to shoot 2 rounds during a tournament. The said shooter must shoot an unknown class first and then shoot a known class second. Shooters will not be allowed to shoot in the same class twice. Score cards from the first round must be turned in prior to shooting the second round or the said shooter will be disqualified from the tournament.




2015 NGA Classes




Money Classes

Cost $20.00 with 70% pay back.

1 to 5 shooters pays 1 place, 6 to 8 shooters pays 2 places and 9 or more shooters pays top 3 shooters.

Any Shooter that shoots Pro or Semi-Pro at any National level tournament must shoot in a money class.




**Advanced Open : Any equipment.                                                               50 yards Orange stake 290 fps

**Advanced Known : Any equipment, must supply own range finder.           50 yards Orange stake 290 fps

**Senior Known : Any equipment. 50 years old and older.                             45 yards White stake 290 fps 

Women's Known 40 : Any equipment. Must supply own range finder.          40 yards Red stake 280 fps




Trophy Classes

Cost $15.00 per shooter or a family rate of $25.00 (Max of 3 family members. $5 per family member there after)

 Trophy placements for 3 to 5 shooters : 1 trophy; 6 to 8 shooters : 2 trophies; 9 or more shooters : 3 trophies ( If only 2 people shoot in a class 1st place will receive 1/2 entry fee as award)




Open Trophy : Any equipment.                                                                    45 yards White stake 290 fps

Known Trophy : Any equipment, Must supply own range finder.45 yards White stake 290 fps

Super Senior : Any equipment, 60 years old and older.                               40 yards Red stake 280 fps

**Unlimited Hunter : Known distance. Range finders allowed. Fixed pins, hunter type mover sight that moves in front or behind the riser. NO MAGNIFICATION! Any release. Maximum stabilizer length is 12 inches measured at the point of attachment on the front of the riser. Max arrow diameter is 2315 and must have screw in field points only no target points.

                                                                                                                      45 yards White stake NO SPEED LIMIT

                                                                                                                      Arrow must weigh 5 grains per pound

Hunter Class : Compound Bow. Fixed pins or hunter type mover sight that moves behind the riser. No front moving sights. Any release. Magnification is allowed. Maximum stabilizer length is 12 inches measured at the point of attachment on the front of the riser.                   40 yards Red stake 280fps                                                           

True Novice : Any Equipment. 3 - 1st place wins and you must move up to a higher class.
30 yards Blue Stake 280 fps


Women's Hunter : Known Distance. Compound Bow. Fixed pins or hunter type mover sight that moves behind the riser. Any release. Magnification is allowed. Maximum stabilizer length is 12 inches measured at the point of attachment on the front of the riser. Must supply own range finder.             30 yards Blue Stake 260 fps

Young Adult : Any equipment. 15 to 17 Years Old.                                     40 yards Red stake 280 fps

Youth Class : Any equipment. 12 To 14 Years Old.                                    30 yards Blue stake 240 fps

**Traditional Class : Recurve or Long bows. Fingers. No sights or marks. 1 Finger must touch the nock.

                                                                                                                      30 Yards Blue stake 280 fps

Cubs : (Shoot Free) Any equipment. 11 years old and younger. Must be supervised by an adult. Yardage is up to the supervising adult.

Shoot for fun : $10.00 Any equipment, any stake and no score kept.


**- Indicates Changes 

These Rules and Classes are set forth by the North Georgia Archery Circuit Board.


----------



## Mountain Archery

*3-d archery schedule @ mountain archery*

February 28th March 1st
*March 28&29
April 25&26
**May 2&3
May 23&24
*June 20&21
July 18&19
August 15&16
September 12&13

We are a 3d archery club that will have 20 targets set up in a ASA style shoot for all to enjoy. Our class will be as close to ASA as possible we will also be having a shooter of the year in every class that we have. Details on this at our web page (mountainarchery3dshoots.com) or at Facebook (Mountain Archery). We also will be hosting a leg of the (King of the String) series put on by our friends at Bucks2Breads on May 2&3. (Details at bucks2beards.com.) We also will host 2 Tri-State Qualifiers March 28&29--June 20&21. Meaning if you shoot one of these you are qualified to shoot the ASA states in Tennessee, Alabama, &Georgia.... We also will have lunch off the grill both days of our shoots with a couple of Novelties for you and your friends to have some extra fun with.. If you have any Question please give me a call at (931)308-9609. ROBBIE
We are located at Chickory Dr Monteagle, TN 37356

Direction from Nashville take I-24 to exit 134 and go right back over the interstate and go .7 miles to you see the mountain goat market take a right there and go around 2.5 miles and Chickory Dr will be on the left. There will be a sign.

Direction from Chattanooga take I-24 to exit 134 and go right .7 miles to you see the mountain goat market take a right there and go around 2.5 miles and Chickory Dr will be on the left. There will be a sign.

Thanks and have fun were ever you shoot.


----------



## Trip Penn

Appling Archers

March 14 Critter Shoot

May 22-24 Bow Hunters Festival
Please register online at Applingarchers.com


----------



## BobbyNSian03

*Bow Docs Archery*

Here are the 2015 shoot dates for Bow Docs!
January 24-25
Feb 14-15
March 14-15
April 18-19
May 23-24
June 20-21
July 18-19 
Aug 15-16
Anyone needing directions to the shoot??? Call Benton Shooters.. The shoot is on the North end of N Buckspocket Rd....off of Ladd Springs rd in Cleveland


----------



## MrsBuckBomber

*Change for April @ Benton Shooters*



BobbyNSian03 said:


> Benton Shooters 3D Shoot Schedule 2015
> Jan. 17 & 18
> Feb. 7 & 8
> Mar. 7 & 8
> Apr. 18 & 19
> May 2 & 3
> June 6 & 7
> July 18 & 19
> Aug. 8 & 9
> 
> Hope to see everyone again. We will also have the new targets you will be shooting at the ASA's this year. For info.... Call Manda @ 7064555265 or Matt @ 4233386034



OUR APRIL DATE HAS CHANGED TO THE 11th & 12th


----------



## idj3061

*Nails Creek Archery*

Saturday February 14 NGC SOY 1st leg
Saturday March 28
Saturday April 18
Saturday June 20
Sunday August 9 

Located at the intersection of Chatham Rd and Highway 63
2658 Highway 63
Homer GA 30547

From I-85 exit 154, take Highway 63 N approx 4 miles on right

Joseph 706-768-2481
Jody 706-768-7377


----------



## bassfishga

*Flint Ridge Archery*

April 18th
May 16th
June 20th
August 1st
August 30th
Hunt Shoot TBD

Chestnut Oak Community Center 943 Sandefur Rd. Meansville Ga.
Between Zebulon/Thomaston right off HWY 19/3

A 20 target course set in open field and wooded areas.
Concession available.
IBO scoring 11,10,8,5

sign in anytime between 10:00am - 3:00pm

Fun shooters $12.00

Classes
Open Money $20.00 50% payback
Open Trophy $15.00 trophy
Ladies Open $15.00 trophy with optional $10.00 jackpot
Known 45 $20.00 50% payback
Hunter $15.00 trophy with optional $10.00 jackpot
Ladies Hunter$15.00 trophy with optional $10.00 jackpot
Novice $15.00 trophy
Traditional $15.00 trophy
Youth $15.00 trophy ages 13 -15 must be w/adult
Sr. Eagle $15.00 trophy ages 11 -12 must be w/adult
Eagle free medallion ages 9 - 10 must be w/adult
Jr. Eagle free medallion ages 8 - under must be w/adult

Trophies will be awarded
2 - 5 shooters 1st place
6 - 10 1st, 2nd places
11 up 1st, 2nd, and 3rd places

Stakes
Black 50 yard max open money
White 45 yard max open trophy, known 45
Red 40 yard max hunter, ladies open
Blue 30 yard max novice, ladies hunter, and youth
Orange 25 yard max traditional, sr. eagle
Green 20 yard max eagle
Yellow 15 yard max jr. eagle

All CLASSES UNKNOWN YARDAGE EXCEPT KNOWN 45


----------

